# Any Kiwi expats living in Canada?



## Kiakaha_Chch (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Im Melody

Im looking to meet people here who live in Canada but are from New Zealand.

Got a few questions:

- How will I be able to watch All Black tests and Super 15 rugby in Canada?
- Is there an expat group who (physically) meet in the BC/greater Vancouver area?
- What are the positives and negatives of living in Canada (particularly BC).


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

My wife is an Expat Kiwi here in Toronto, she's been here about a decade. My mate Phill the Maori is a Kiwi, also here in Toronto. You can watch All Blacks and Super 15 rugby on Setanta Sports, it's a cable and satellite add on station (about $17/month). Or you can try and find an Antipodean bar/pub that shows the games live or replay (depending on the time of day)... I know a few in the GTA, can't help with BC.

We are flipping Expat roles later this year as we are heading to NZ for a while... Good thing I have NHL GameCentre on my Apple TV!!


----------



## minimouse (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi there I've moved to Canada 6 months ago for my husband's work. Try KEA Vancouver.


----------

